# Cop accused of Tasering his partner



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

*Cop accused of using Taser on his partner*









*Associated Press*









*HAMTRAMCK, Mich. - *A police officer has been charged with using a Taser on his partner during an argument over whether they should stop for a soft drink.

Ronald Dupuis, 32, was charged Wednesday with assault and could face up to three months in jail if convicted. The six-year veteran was fired after the Nov. 3 incident.

Dupuis and partner Prema Graham began arguing after Dupuis demanded she stop their car at a store so he could buy a soft drink, according to a police report.

The two then struggled over the steering wheel, and Dupuis hit her leg with his department-issued Taser, the report said. She was not seriously hurt.

Hamtramck police union lawyer Eugene Bolanowski said he expected Dupuis to hire a private lawyer.

Hamtramck is about 6 miles north of Detroit.

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/news/breaking_news/13358136.htm


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

That's why I like having a one man car:roll:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Cop accused of TASERing partner in argument over break*

The Associated Press

HAMTRAMCK, Michigan- A police officer has been charged with using a Taser on his partner during an argument over whether they should stop for a soft drink. Ronald Dupuis, 32, was charged Wednesday with assault and could face up to three months in jail if convicted. The six-year member of the force was fired after the Nov. 3 incident.

Dupuis and partner Prema Graham began arguing after Dupuis demanded she stop their car at a store so he could buy a soft drink, according to a police report.

The two then struggled over the steering wheel, and Dupuis hit her leg with his department-issued Taser, the report said. She was not seriously hurt.

Hamtramck police union lawyer Eugene Bolanowski said he expected Dupuis to hire a private lawyer. Hamtramck is a city of 23,000 surrounded by Detroit.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

So did he get his soda?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

mikey742 said:


> So did he get his soda?


LMAO I was sort of wondering the same thing. After all it was over the soda in the first place, they should at least tell you if he got it or not.


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

Ah, technology. I still miss the good ol' days of pepper spray under the door handles of the cruisers or CS in the air conditioning vents.


----------

